# Crease in one ear



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Remy is about 7 months old, and we adopted him a couple of weeks ago. He has both ears up, but the right ear has a crease in it, so it doesn't stand as erect as the left ear. What would be the best way to coax that ear to being a little more erect?

Here are some pics..thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

No one has any ideas? Would breathe right strips work, or do I need to go further than that? Anyone?

Thanks!
Sue


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry you haven't gotten any replies---this isn't one of the more common "ears" questions. 

I think you couldn't go wrong with trying a simple prop-up with glued-in breathe rite strips. It can't hurt. Whether or not it will help...? I think this looks like the sort of thing that will improve on its own given a little more time. He's still quite young.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I wasn't sure if it was something I should address or not at 7 months....just wanted to be sure to do something if I needed to. Given they are "up", is it better to wait and see?


----------

